# Image Dynamics IDQ-8 SVC-4



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Image Dynamics IDQ-8 SVC4 Mid Bass | eBay

Up for sale after I purchased them off a member on this site. I never installed these. Email me with questions [email protected]


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Bump bump


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow I thought these would go quick here


----------



## spider0226 (May 24, 2012)

Think these things will work well as mid-drivers or do they work better as mini-subs? Never played with an 8"...


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah mid bass, the guy on this forum that I purchased them from ran them in his doors as mid bass. I was planing on the same thing since my subs are also Image Dynamic 12". These will and should play nice clean strong mid bass, def an sq driver.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

If these are as good as the IDQ 12"s, i'm surprised they're at this low price.


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Price is set to sell themin auction setting. I paid more then double for them. And I also have a set/pair of 12" Image Dynamics same old school series.


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Bump bump


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Sold!


----------

